# treating white clouds for velvet



## Ming shipwreck (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for treating white clouds for velvet? I understand they don't tolerate copper, and acriflavine can be harmful (though I guess much less bad then velvet or copper, but I'd have to go find some and I don't have that much time to go to different stores...). I understand you can treat velvet with darkness + salt + heat--heat the tank to 82F, add 2-3 teaspoons salt/gallon, and keep it completely dark. If I augmented this method with copper at 1/2 or 1/4 recommended dose, would this help with the velvet without hurting the white clouds? Or should I just not get them anywhere near copper?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't touch copper for anything! I would go to fishfarmacy.com and use their diagnosis charts. Velvet is the same thing as Oodinium. I think they recommend melachite green or forma green for treatment.


----------

